# More Pit bulls. We love them.



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

For all you pit bull lovers. Please keep them home and safe.:act-up:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hha6Bg4cfKc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rdeXp4iD0Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4BArNK5KlrU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_AKRvOW2eo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rdeXp4iD0Y

*Published on Oct 9, 2012*
New Haven - But i thought Poodles were just as vicious right pit nutters? Fun Fact: Family PB killed a new born on 05/Oct/2012 & a baby boy on 25/Sep/2012! Poodles killed ZIP. Of the 4,310 dogs involved in fatal & disfiguring attacks on humans in the U.S. & Canada since Sep 1982 till now, 2,709 (63%) were PB; 535 were Rotties; Of the 513 human fatalities, 260 were killed by PB; 84 were killed by Rotties; Of the 2,433 people who were disfigured, 1,605 (65%) were disfigured by PB; 313 were disfigured by Rotties; PB--exclusive of their use in dogfighting--also inflict about 10 times as many fatal & disfiguring injuries on other pets & livestock as on humans, a pattern unique to the PB class.



How poodles fight it out.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pqRDOxveA8


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The title of your video did bring up suggested views that were pretty startling didn't it? I saw the spoo and tpoo one and had to turn the sound off since it made Lily start barking.

I just watched the video where the pit had locked onto what looked to be a chow or chow mix. I am amazed at how it was just impossible for all those people to not get the pit off the other dog. The other dog was pretty amazing not to have bitten at least three of the people. Very hard stuff to watch. We are very lucky that the problem pits in my neighborhood have all moved away or died (actually the one that died was killed by a neighbor with a baseball bat to her head when the neighbor thought she was charging his sick wife and elderly mother).

The figures about dog attacks are interesting to me too. As you all know we had a problem with a rottie recently. I have spoken to one vet about it who told me she finds rotties to be among the most unstable dogs she sees (along with pitties). My friend who owns a nice rottie girl readily agreed that the male rott who went after Lily most certainly wanted to kill her. In many areas where breed specific legislation exists or is under consideration, GSDs are included, but they weren't on that super short list in the data you cited Eric.

What is dumbfounding to me is some of the comments added by pit lovers about what a good dog the pit was to have killed a poodle, etc. I gather in at least one of those cases that the owners of the pit seem to have taken an older lady's poodle and given it to their pittie for it to kill and eat. There are some really sick people in this world aren't there? My brother had a friend who had snakes. He was always asking me if he could have my guinea pig as food for one of them. I never left her alone when that kid came over.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh my heart!

Those were painful to watch. However, my heart was bursting with pride where the poodle and the schnauzer hustled the pits away from their little hurt buddy. 

I had to turn the audio off on the dog attack for both me and Piper. :afraid::afraid::afraid: The shrieks from the wounded dog tore my heart out.

These videos should go viral. I wish pit bulls would be banned in my city. They are all over. It reminds me to never ever go into the dog park with my dog if there is any pit bull DNA in there.

Please can anyone tell me why we need pit bulls? There are many breeds that have the same good characteristics without the bad! The lovers of these dogs should even want breed bans. If they really love them, they should let them go. 

Too bad they are like cockroaches.

pr


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

The two Poodles doing battle in the bedroom was typical, eh? 

The other videos??? Thanx, Eric... but I'm not even gonna open them. There's probably nothing in there I really want to see. 

And beside all that, Pitties are banned here in Ontario. So we don't have to worry abt them.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just from PF member comments I am not going to watch any of them. I have lived it and just the thought of looking has me shaking inside, high anxiety. I am a nice person. I only HATE one thing....PittBulls!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Another thing, on the whole "there are no bad dogs, only bad owners" thing. My final answer when it comes to dangerous breeds: It doesn't matter.

pr


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Love them or hate them for most of us, they are in our face!.
The only reason I posted this, is as a warning, concerning what can happen, to you or your dog, in the worst case scenario. Most times early intervention or the care of responsible dog owners prevents this. But the statistics speak for themselves and show why breed specific legislation is often considered. As a long retired police/fire officer I have seen this sort of behaviour in person including a fatal attack on a baby of 18 months and a fatal attack on my own dog-in-training.

The last video with the two poodles having a resource battle shows how we would all like to think of our dogs behaving.

Eric


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Had a pit B next to me in duplex, came after my 4 pound Tina, owner said always on a leash, will it was lying without a leash on the side walk and came after Tina. I am proud of this and I was 52 at the time, the owner of the PB was 23. I grabbed my dog went over grab his tee shirt so hard I tore it. It was the talk of the town, as everyone knows each other here


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I think part of the problem where I live is the type of owner that chooses a pit bull is often the type of owner that shouldn't have any dog. Hans has had some pit bull playmates that were very gentle with him when he was a tiny pup. But, there are some people who make them aggressive because they think it's cool....that's why they chose the breed in the first place, so they could look more macho or something. Another issue is that Pits are powerful dogs, not for every owner, but they are so common that lots of people seem to get them without realizing what they are getting into.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

as far as i am concerned, pit bulls were bred for aggression, just like border collies were bred to herd. anyone who overlooks that, excuses it, etc., is asking for trouble. that's my story and i'm sticking with it!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

glorybeecosta said:


> Had a pit B next to me in duplex, came after my 4 pound Tina, owner said always on a leash, will it was lying without a leash on the side walk and came after Tina. I am proud of this and I was 52 at the time, the owner of the PB was 23. I grabbed my dog went over grab his tee shirt so hard I tore it. It was the talk of the town, as everyone knows each other here


you are Tina's HERO

pr


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Over the Christmas break my mother's golden retriever was taken. After talking to the police we went to the pound in Austin to see if perhaps she had turned up there. She was not thank goodness, and was found - but almost all the dogs there were pits and pit mixes. I think that part of the problem with pits is not only the type of people who own them, but that they have been over breed by bybs. I have made no bones about not liking the breed because of what I have gone through with the people next door to me...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So how did Ontario get a provincial breed ban on pits? How is it enforced and are they gone or nearly so?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A durn good question. Subjectively? Not much change that I've seen. So I had to investigate it a bit. And really started laffing. 

The Toronto Star thinks the ban is the best thing in the world. And all Canadian provinces should do it according to the Huffington Post. Then they provide statistics and anecdotes to prove it.

Ontario?s pit bull ban is working and mustn?t be repealed: Editorial | Toronto Star 

Slightly more right wing sources claim it's not working. Then they provide statistics and anecdotes proving the ban should be repealed.

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dai...l-ban-serious-why-still-widely-210651914.html

IMO?? I don't have a dog in this fight... fortunately. 'Cos I can easily see both sides.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

We will be moving into a town in the next year and this is, quite frankly, one of my worst fears. I do not like pit bulls and absolutely support them being banned. It's not a question on how they were raised. It's a question of what they were bred for, the propensity of which they can attack and the massive damage and death they can cause. 
It's not a breed I would ever own.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> We will be moving into a town in the next year and this is, quite frankly, one of my worst fears. I do not like pit bulls and absolutely support them being banned. It's not a question on how they were raised. It's a question of what they were bred for, the propensity of which they can attack and the massive damage and death they can cause.
> 
> It's not a breed I would ever own.



I would like to see a ban with a grandfather clause - it would be horrific to steal somebodies pet who has done no harm and have it PTS, but I would like to see the breed completely extinguished over time.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I would like to see a ban with a grandfather clause - it would be horrific to steal somebodies pet who has done no harm and have it PTS, but I would like to see the breed completely extinguished over time.


Good idea!.... also add a spay/neuter stipulation to it too!!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I really don't care for pit bulls but I believe that it is all in how they were bred and raised to make them the way they are. There was just an incident in British Columbia where the family pit bull (17yrs old) mauled the newborn baby (3 weeks old). Now the infant will need plastic surgery. The owners put the dog down. So, in this case - possibly jealousy of the new family addition. Who knows... BTW, here in Alberta, there is no pit bull ban.


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't have any opinion on this topic - as I have no experience with pitbulls. But was wondering if any of the cities/municipalities ever offered an assessment clause. IE., You are not able to have a pitiful unless that dog has successfully passed something like a Good Canine test.

For those of you who have had experiences with the breed, would that make you more comfortable?


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

LCS. You would need to have the Pitbull first to train it then have the test. It would be a nightmare to police. Besides it is the handlers who need the test. The dogs, with a few others are a known dangerous breed to other dogs and humans. (read the first post)
My own take on this has always been: You can have a dangerous breed of dog or a lion, tiger even a gorilla. But keep them safe, keep them well, keep them home and keep us safe, from them, period.
Eric.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

LCS said:


> I don't have any opinion on this topic - as I have no experience with pitbulls. But was wondering if any of the cities/municipalities ever offered an assessment clause. IE., You are not able to have a pitiful unless that dog has successfully passed something like a Good Canine test.
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who have had experiences with the breed, would that make you more comfortable?



I don't think so - the problem is that even the most well socialized, good natured dog can have that one moment when they get started, jealous, see another dog that rubs them the wrong way, but when that happens with a poodle, maybe they will throw a few warning snaps, or at worst somebody gets a bruise on their leg - but when a pit has a similar "bad moment" the results can be lethal!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Uggh.. They give me the creeps. As someone whose 78 year old great uncle got mauled by two pits in his own yard mowing his lawn.. I'm not too fond of them. Don't care if people have a "sweet" one or not. Keep it away from me please & thank you. I'd rather keep my ears intact to my head. My uncle nearly lost both of his.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Out of 870 APBTs tested, 86.8% of the passes their ATTS, while 253 Standard poodles were tested with a pass rate of 86.6%. Hmm...interesting. They have better pass rates than Aussies, Border Collies, Chihuahuas, German Shepherds, Goldens, Mini and Toy poodles.

ATTS is like the CGC, but more in depth. 
ATTS Breed Statistics | American Temperament Test Society, Inc.

Breed legislation is on the same vein as gun control- the people who follow the law are the ones who are hurt. Law-abiding citizens will have to give up a breed they love, while idiots(who are the reason the breed is in such bad light) continue to mass-produce without any attention to temperament.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Their temperament in not in question and is widely known to be excellent. The stability of their temperament has been the problem.
Eric


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I can see having a dog that's been bred over centuries to hunt in water, like a retriever. Even a dog that's been bred to guard home and property... if that's what you need. Most of us own Poodles, bred over centuries to do nothing but prance around and be spoiled... silly us.

But I don't know that I would ever have a need to own a breed that's been bred to fight bulls in a ring. I gave up fighting bulls in my teens.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Found a pretty interesting website about dog bite stats at DogsBite.org.........Pitbulls seem to be at the very top!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

"Most of us own Poodles, bred over centuries to do nothing but prance around and be spoiled... silly us."

Now this is very close to being "herecy" Poodles have been used for almost everything!
I knew one, a police dog (sniffer) who was as good or better than the GSDs for all police work. Funny how a "Foo Foo" dog gets more Cooperation from the felons???
A poodle team placed high in the Iditarod. 

Did You Know Poodles Raced in the Iditarod? | Dogster

Poodles have been used as war dogs forever:

Poodle Breed Information: History, Health, Pictures, and more

Poodles Against Hitler: A Canine Unit for World War II - America Comes Alive

https://books.google.com.au/books?i...CFkQ6AEwDA#v=onepage&q=Poodles at war&f=false

Her ladyship "Grace" president pro-tem of the world poodle union censures your post.


Poodles have been used in war since the time of the Vikings and the Teutonic wars, mostly wolfhounds and other large breeds. Yet around the time of the introduction of firearms and artillery the breed list for acceptable war dogs needed to be revised to include dogs that would not shy away from loud noises. So naturally gun dogs were the most prolific, including the Standard poodle due to its keen senses and abilities to learn and retain information. One of the most notable leaders to use the Standard Poodle was Napoleon Bonaparte who, as with most everything else, had to have the largest poodles around. Another notable use of the Standard Poodle in war was that of the Soviets. During the Blitzkrieg campaign the soviets used suicide dogs against tanks and other heavily armored artillery. These “anti-tank” dogs were trained to seek food under armored vehicles, most of them having been starved , with explosives on their backs. Once under the tank a “tilt fuse” was used to ignite the explosives and destroy the tank. This was a terrible plan, as it turned out the dogs where trained on Soviet tanks, which turned out to be more quiet than the enemy German tanks. This made it difficult for the dogs to decide which were the correct tanks, and destroyed about an even amount of both. Still they managed to disable more than 300 German tanks, soon afterwards and order was given that all dogs are to be shot on site. Still unknown to the general public, the Soviets trained anti-tank dogs until at least 1996.

While the modern poodle may mostly be a pampered house dog and beloved family member among households, this breed is still commonly used as a gun and sporting dog, mostly in Europe. So if you are either looking for a loving pet and family member loyal to no end, or an intelligent and agile sporting or hunting dog the Standard Poodle is an excellent choice.
- See more at: Poodle Breed Information: History, Health, Pictures, and more


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm glad I read the comments before I hit play.... PLEASE add a warning on the title or top of the post. 

So people like me  with really sensitive hearts don't have to cry and be sad for the rest of my week.... 

I can't handle stuff like that , just can't  


Nothing grosses me out, like a guy eating a cockroach who cares! But cruelty , (death, blood and guts) and just sad unfortunate losses... and the grief and evil beings and torture etc

Can't deal. It ruins my week or more 

Too sensitive


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

You are a sensitive soul, Lou and we all love you for that. Please never change. We need people like you!!!
ERic.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> You are a sensitive soul, Lou and we all love you for that. Please never change. We need people like you!!!
> ERic.



Eric my dear, thanks for saying that, it was kinda perfect timing I kinda (EDIT) :REALLY needed to hear something nice like that, y'all are awesome. I'm so glad to have my poodle-peoples in mah life  ❤ Love you all. 

Yup I dislike pitbulls too, but I also have an inexplicable fear of Rottweilers, and mastiffs, those are pretty much the 2 breeds (mostly rotties) that make me shake when I see one near me . Yikes! 

I'm not unreasonably/inexplicably afraid of Pittbulls but it's only because I've been around several of them (short periods of time and they didn't really pay attention to me at all and seemed like cool dogs, maybe they were all still puppies..?)

But Rottweilers make me panic! Maybe coz when I was a little kid I met the most evil one ever! Behind bars in an enclosure acting like he wanted to kill us!!!!! Foaming in anger and punching the cage, he ended up biting is own owner one day when the guy came home in the dark...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is my irrational fear... 

This is what I see when it comes to Rottweilers LOL








Even though they start out like these cute babies, aw! It don't matter I'm just terrified .... 








And pitbulls, though I totally know the danger and would NEVER EVER let my poodles come near one, if I'm by myself, they don't scare me as much as the rotties ... It's weiiiird


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Pit Bulls, all, are quiet, easily trained, have good temperament and make excellent family pets. UNTIL, with some, the "aggression instability" kicks in. Then watch out!!!
No amount of training or socialization changes this. Just look at what the "responsible pit bull owners" have to say?

Pitbull's and Dog Parks - Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums

I have liked the pitties I have met, except for the ones who killed, maimed and had to be euthanized. I feel sorry for their handlers. I do not feel sorry for the low life "&&^%%&" who have them for ego and kicks.
Eric


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

ericwd9 said:


> Now this is very close to being "herecy" Poodles have been used for almost everything!
> ...........................................
> 
> Her ladyship "Grace" president pro-tem of the world poodle union censures your post.


I play in here, and in Political Groups and Media Forums in Facebook. In those areas, emoticons and lol's are considered unnecessary when I make such an obviously outrageous comment. Every once in a while, I forgo a 'wink'... or an 'lol'... assuming it's not needed. 

But rest assured, Gracie. After this many years in PF I know that Poodles are valuable for reasons other than looking good.


----------

